# building a redfoot enclosure



## tortania (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm building an enclosure for 5 red foot babies I will be getting this April. I wanted everyone's input in this one (especially yours Terry).
I have an old entertainment center in the garage that has just sat and collected junk over the years. It's about 6 feet tall and 3 feet wide. I am going to buy some 1/2 inch plywood to make the floor (the back is just cardboard). My question is how long will this contain these guys before I have to build a bigger one? I will be moving in a couple of years and wanted to keep it as simple as possible until I get into my permanent home! The ages of these guys when I get them will be between 6 and 11 months (am I right on that Terry?) Any feedback would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Josh (Feb 4, 2008)

*RE: building an enclosure*

do you mind if i move this to the Enclosures forum and rename it to "building a redfoot enclosure"?


----------



## tortania (Feb 4, 2008)

*RE: building an enclosure*

I'm sorry Josh...please do:shy:


----------



## Josh (Feb 4, 2008)

*RE: building an enclosure*

no need to apologize


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Feb 7, 2008)

Tortiana I know you want to build a nice enclosure for your redfoots. I want to suggest that you use plastic rabbit hutches. They are light wieght , inexpencive and easy to clean. Also you can move them outside on sunny days. Just my 2cents. Good luck with your group! Did you pick them out already?


----------



## tortania (Feb 7, 2008)

Redfootedboxturtles said:


> Tortiana I know you want to build a nice enclosure for your redfoots. I want to suggest that you use plastic rabbit hutches. They are light wieght , inexpencive and easy to clean. Also you can move them outside on sunny days. Just my 2cents. Good luck with your group! Did you pick them out already?



The rabbit hutch idea sounds great, Red!! I will look into those right away . Yes, I have all my guys on reserve, two paid for. They are from Terry's gorgeous group. Here they are!






7CR4





7CR10 (older pic)





7CR31





8CR6

I don't have a pic of 8CR4, but that one is on his turtletary.com website.


----------



## Crazy1 (Feb 7, 2008)

Carolyn, I have to say they are beautiful babies.


----------



## Itort (Feb 7, 2008)

I would suggest as temporary home for these guys looking into a plastic tub. I have 6 hatchlings in one that is 36 x 24 x 12. They about $10 a piece at home improvement stores.


----------



## tortania (Feb 7, 2008)

Itort said:


> I would suggest as temporary home for these guys looking into a plastic tub. I have 6 hatchlings in one that is 36 x 24 x 12. They about $10 a piece at home improvement stores.



Thanks . I had thought of the plastic tub idea, but I didn't know if I could find one big enough. I will look into those as well


----------



## tortania (Feb 7, 2008)

Crazy1 said:


> Carolyn, I have to say they are beautiful babies.



Thanks Robyn. I can hardly wait until spring!!


----------



## JustAnja (Feb 7, 2008)

tortania said:


> Itort said:
> 
> 
> > I would suggest as temporary home for these guys looking into a plastic tub. I have 6 hatchlings in one that is 36 x 24 x 12. They about $10 a piece at home improvement stores.
> ...




Look for concrete mixing tubs at Home Depot or Lowes, etc. They would work well and you can cover one end or half. 

Here is a rabbit cage I use as a Hermanns winter bachelor pad.
[IMG=400x254]http://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p239/hisdsrtrose/torts/c661e125.jpg[/IMG]

These would need some modifications done to retain humidity for the RF babies I think.


----------



## tortania (Feb 7, 2008)

JustAnja said:


> tortania said:
> 
> 
> > Itort said:
> ...



Yes, you are right Anja. Nice looking bachelor pad by the way! It would be awfully difficult to maintain correct humidity in something like that.


----------



## tortania (Feb 7, 2008)

What about a 36 x 24 x 8 mixing tub?? Lowes has them for $13. Would I need two of them for the 5 babies?


----------



## JustAnja (Feb 7, 2008)

tortania said:


> What about a 36 x 24 x 8 mixing tub?? Lowes has them for $13. Would I need two of them for the 5 babies?



I would think two of the concrete mixing tubs would be sufficient for quite some time for them.


----------



## tortania (Feb 7, 2008)

JustAnja said:


> tortania said:
> 
> 
> > What about a 36 x 24 x 8 mixing tub?? Lowes has them for $13. Would I need two of them for the 5 babies?
> ...



Thanks Anja . I'm getting them today!


----------



## Itort (Feb 7, 2008)

I have found that I'm building up a collection of these tubs. Their uses for tort keepers are almost infinate.


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Feb 7, 2008)

i really like the rabbit hutches. They are perfect plus I have a cat so the top part is a must. But tubs would work just fine if you dont have any pesky mammals lurking


----------



## JustAnja (Feb 7, 2008)

Redfootedboxturtles said:


> i really like the rabbit hutches. They are perfect plus I have a cat so the top part is a must. But tubs would work just fine if you dont have any pesky mammals lurking



Do you modify them to hold in humidity? I like these indoor rabbit cages as well, just think they would definitely need mods to retain humidity for Redfoots. (I jump on every one I run across on Craigslist, because they are great for small torts and hatchlings in Spring when I can move them in and out of the house on warm, sunny days and not worry about predators)


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Feb 7, 2008)

I always pick up used one too. I have too many. No I don't modify them at all. I use cypress mulch with a couple hide spots. And when I give the big guys water I always soak down the mulch. Has to be done every day. But it says nice best of both worlds ventilation and humidity.


----------



## JustAnja (Feb 7, 2008)

Redfootedboxturtles said:


> I always pick up used one too. I have too many. No I don't modify them at all. I use cypress mulch with a couple hide spots. And when I give the big guys water I always soak down the mulch. Has to be done every day. But it says nice best of both worlds ventilation and humidity.



Do you have pics of the ones you have setup for small redfoots by chance?


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Feb 7, 2008)

Check for posts in the photo section(not right now) I will probably be able to get out and take a ton of pictures over the weekend. Actually I will take some snaps right now and post them in here


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Feb 7, 2008)

JustAnja said:


> Redfootedboxturtles said:
> 
> 
> > I always pick up used one too. I have too many. No I don't modify them at all. I use cypress mulch with a couple hide spots. And when I give the big guys water I always soak down the mulch. Has to be done every day. But it says nice best of both worlds ventilation and humidity.
> ...



"Come as you are" pic of my rabbit cage for two small redfoots. 







Here are the room mates. 
[img=400x300]http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m291/TNTTURTLEMAN/100_3697.jpg[/img]


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Feb 7, 2008)

Now if we all lived in Southern FL we could do like Vince does. I think he keeps forgetting most of us have below FREEZING temps right now. And heating systems suck the humidity right out of the air.

If your redfoot looks like he's crying all of the time.. it's because the air is too dry!

* We are not what we think we are.. but what we think, we are *


----------



## Itort (Feb 7, 2008)

For the tubs I build a top from 1x1s and 1x2s with 1/4 " chicken wire. Measure inside dimensions tub and cut 1x1 s to size, staple chicken wire to this frame, cut 1x2 at 45 degree angle with inside dimension matching that of the 1x1, and secure these pieces together. This is a dog and cat proof cover. Use plastic on this cover to adjust humidity. This basic design worked for me for about 20 years.


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Feb 7, 2008)

very right. I never get out of my area of florida. Freezing ....whats that? By the way those are two turtletary redfoots. 8'))


----------



## Itort (Feb 7, 2008)

No, I have 4 of the little pigs and they are great.


----------

